# Cycling in Dubai



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,


I'm an avid cyclist, and will me moving to Dubai in June. I was able to find out about the Dubai Roadset cycling club, and the Wolfi's bike shop. So it seems that cycling is possible. I will try to ride whenever possible with the Cycling club, however, still wondering how feasible is it to ride a bike in Dubai, specially in the summer months. Do people tend to ride very early in the morning and late at night ? Are the temperatures bearable in the morning ? Any form of feedback/insight from cyclist already living in Dubai ?

Thanks again

Rgds


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

oh ho ho ho...come August and September...it is going to be a constant oven 24/7...trust me I used to step out to smoke at all odd hours of the night and early morning and it was unbearable (my smoking actually went down in those months). The temperature is almost constant throughout the day and night...


----------

